# Late stage MBD?



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

My pair of auratus started getting really lethargic and skinny about 3 weeks ago so i quarantined them. I discovered that one of them had a broken leg. I also started soaking them in a pedialyte solution. They were both showing good improvement until this past week. The one with the broken leg has been getting worse and worse. This morning i found him on his back and not moving. I placed him in some of the pedialyte solution and he started moving again after a while, but it seems that his back legs are paralyzed. I think it's MBD. Is there anything I can do for it now?
Edit: Here are some pictures. You can see, the broken leg has also become blue and discolored.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

First off if you think you have an issue with calcium insufficiency then you should never soak them in pedialyte since it lacks calcium. See for example the discussion here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...orce-feeding-metabolic-needs-4.html#post62147 and the emergency supportive care sheet http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html 
You need to use 2% calcium gluconate or glubionate (this is also assuming that you have also been routinely supplementing the frogs' diet with a good fresh multivitamin made for herps since a lack of vitamin D3 or an imbalance of phosphorus will prevent the frog from being able to utilize the extra calcium.... 

Ed


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

At first I believed they had chytrid which is why I soaked them in pedialyte. This chytrid "diagnosis" kind of blinded me from looking at any other causes of the lethargy and loss of food interest. I disregarded the broken leg and was frantically searching for some Lamasil or some other medication to deal with chytrid. But the back leg paralysis makes me think MBD.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

hukilausurfer said:


> At first I believed they had chytrid which is why I soaked them in pedialyte. This chytrid "diagnosis" kind of blinded me from looking at any other causes of the lethargy and loss of food interest. I disregarded the broken leg and was frantically searching for some Lamasil or some other medication to deal with chytrid. But the back leg paralysis makes me think MBD.


The paralysis doesn't rule out chytrid. Why would you soak a frog you suspect of having chytrid in pedialyte? Chytrid interferes with the frog's ability to osmoregulate and pedialyte has the wrong osmolality to help them deal with it. See the description in the links I provided. 

Ed


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Update: I ended up euthanizing this frog yesterday . He was in a lot of pain and couldnt get around to feed. With his broken back leg I thought that was the best option .
I didnt know paralysis was a symptom of chytrid. How is it caused? And also, is PCR testing the only reliable way of confirming chytrid, or can you find out from a regular fecal exam?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

hukilausurfer said:


> Update: I ended up euthanizing this frog yesterday . He was in a lot of pain and couldnt get around to feed. With his broken back leg I thought that was the best option .
> I didnt know paralysis was a symptom of chytrid. How is it caused? And also, is PCR testing the only reliable way of confirming chytrid, or can you find out from a regular fecal exam?


Fecal checks cannot determine if a frog has chytrid or not. The PCR test is the best one as even taking biopsies of the frog can miss it. Chytrid prevents the frogs from osmoregulating correctly.


----------

